# ANHC Breaks Its Chains in 2014...



## Andyd (2/11/13)

Well folks, the worst kept secret in Australian Homebrewing history is out of the bag officially.​
We're going to Canberra in October, 2014!​
Following the successful AABC event this year, the boys in the Nation's Capital have put their hands to do it all again... and then some...

You'll be hearing from the guys in Canberra about the event directly soon, but in the mean time there's a little gem of information hiding away at the website, so jump on over there (http://www.anhc.com.au) and start thinking about booking your holidays for next October!

May your brews be great brews!

Andy


----------



## Yob (2/11/13)

Oooh.. I can feel a birthday junket coming on!!


----------



## Rdyno (2/11/13)

I don't need to book a holiday as I'm already here.


----------



## tiprya (2/11/13)

Will Vinnie be bringing cases of his beers with him? Love to pick up some RR.


----------



## DU99 (2/11/13)

isn't there enough B*llshit in canberra already..long as Mr speedo's don't turn up


----------



## Mardoo (2/11/13)

"Form of... an old man!" "Shape of... A spendthrift!!!"

WonderTwin power of saving activate!


----------



## barls (2/11/13)

Wahoo closer to Sydney. That's damn great for me.


----------



## Kranky (2/11/13)

tiprya said:


> Will Vinnie be bringing cases of his beers with him? Love to pick up some RR.


+1 on this, I'd be happy with a pint or two.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (3/11/13)

Thanks for the intro, Andy.

We've got a really exciting program in the pipeline for 2014, with more speaker announcements coming soon. In the meantime why don't you follow us on twitter, like us on facebook, and check out the ANHC website.

If you have any suggestions, questions, or comments, drop us a line at [email protected], or contact us via twitter, facebook, or PM on here.

Kev.


----------



## g-funke (18/2/14)

So has anyone else seen the anhc website and seen that The Brewing Network are coming down?

Unreal news. Can't wait to meet J and the crew!!!


----------



## Crofty (18/2/14)

just saw it  :beerbang:


----------



## BungBrew (18/2/14)

As a member of the Canberra Brewers we are very excited to be hosting this year! We are some very good brewers in Canberra and a few great micro breweries!!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/2/14)

Breaks it chains to Canberra :blink: ?
Am I missing some thing, WA would have been the obvious choice , just joking :lol:
Next one maybe in WA so you lot can escape and enjoy the fresh air and hospitably you only get in WA.
Free pint on me if you do.
Nev


----------



## BungBrew (18/2/14)

That should be if course we have not we are..


----------



## BungBrew (18/2/14)

I give up, time for another pint.


----------



## lukiferj (18/2/14)

Vinnie from Russian River :blink:

Awesome!


----------



## Kodos (18/2/14)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Breaks it chains to Canberra :blink: ?
> Am I missing some thing, WA would have been the obvious choice , just joking :lol:
> Next one maybe in WA so you lot can escape and enjoy the fresh air and hospitably you only get in WA.
> Free pint on me if you do.
> Nev


I'm sure an offer to host from WA would have been well received, and would be welcome in the future. It's only going to happen if people in WA are willing to make it happen.

But in the meantime here Canberra we've put our hand up and we are pumped.


Hooking up the BN was a great get by the organisers, and it sounds like they're putting together a fantastic program. I've not been involved much so far, but am looking forward to helping Canberra Brewers put on an awesome event.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/2/14)

Kodos said:


> I'm sure an offer to host from WA would have been well received, and would be welcome in the future. It's only going to happen if people in WA are willing to make it happen.
> 
> But in the meantime here Canberra we've put our hand up and we are pumped.
> 
> ...


Yes well done Canberra brewers. :beerbang:
Nev


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (18/2/14)

Glad to see the interest growing, team.

We've got some great local speakers lined up, and there's still a couple more internationals to be announced, too...like 'wow' level internationals. Just you wait.

We'll also be putting out more info for the ANHC homebrew comp in March, so keep some gaps in your brewing schedule.


----------



## Blitzer (18/2/14)

The Brewing Network and Vinnie sounds pretty awesome to me. Would love to go


----------



## Cortez The Killer (18/2/14)

When are tickets expected to go on sale?

Cheers


----------



## Toper (18/2/14)

Goddamn I'm looking forward to this one.Been to all the years so far and I'm sure the Canberra boys will do a fantastic job.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (18/2/14)

Cortez The Killer said:


> When are tickets expected to go on sale?
> 
> Cheers


Tickets and pre-order merchandise will go on sale in early July.


----------



## lukiferj (18/2/14)

Watching and waiting


----------



## Yob (18/2/14)

Anyone got a bed?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/2/14)

Yob said:


> Anyone got a bed?


And pajamas ?
I would love to come over for this.
Nev


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (18/2/14)

We've got a few accommodation packages in the pipeline, including on site accomodation at historic University House in the ANU grounds.

I am more than happy to see if the Canberra Brewer's membership is willing to billet interstate attendees, but like most homebrew clubs, our membership is appropriately sodden with partners and children. I think even a few of us are going to grab a hotel room for the conference period!

If there are any couch surfing opportunities, I expect they'd present in August/September.


----------



## Crofty (18/2/14)

Any ballpark timeframe on when those packages might be announced?... Was looking to lock in accom early to ensure I'm somewhere close.


----------



## Harry Volting (19/2/14)

Better get some more Rennies for Les then.


----------



## jc64 (19/2/14)

Excited by the BN coming over! I went to club night at the last ANHC and had a great time.


----------



## Wolfman (19/2/14)

Hmmmmmmm a trip to yes we Canberra!


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (19/2/14)

Crofty said:


> Any ballpark timeframe on when those packages might be announced?... Was looking to lock in accom early to ensure I'm somewhere close.


I'll talk to the team and reply back here. The conference is walking distance from the city and plenty of hotels in any case.


----------



## Weizguy (27/2/14)

Harry Volting said:


> Better get some more Rennies for Les then.


What? I can't sleep on a Rennie....



Mr. No-Tip said:


> I'll talk to the team and reply back here. The conference is walking distance from the city and plenty of hotels in any case.


Walking? ...or stumbling distance (as the case may be) ?


----------



## Brewtus (28/2/14)

I am looking to send details to clubs about the ANHC. If you want details PM me contact details with the clubs name, a contacts name and email address.


----------



## dr K (10/3/14)

Les
same deal, same pharmacy


----------



## Kodos (10/3/14)

And if you see one of these in the sky near Canberra, you haven't had enough to drink ....


----------



## Yob (10/3/14)

jc64 said:


> Excited by the BN coming over!


No JZ though from what I understand.


----------



## grod5 (12/4/14)

Support the Douche Bags from The Brewing Network and bid on this Dave Matthews Sydney event. You could get it cheap. Just Sayin'

http://www.thebrewingnetwork.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=31828

http://davematthewsband.com/tour/2014-0 ... ent-centre

love

g


----------



## Yob (12/4/14)

Im almost a certain for it this year.. now, what to brew for a/ the bus trip over there and b/ club night :unsure:


----------



## digger (30/4/14)

Looking forward to this - public transport was the preferred option for travel from central vic (the tafe was a great spot with hotels/station so close in that respect) but it seems a bit of a mission on that front.

Good excuse for a longer weekend.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (12/5/14)

Is the whole of ANHC going to be held on the ANU campus ie conference, club night and dinner?

Which building?

Cheers


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (12/5/14)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Is the whole of ANHC going to be held on the ANU campus ie conference, club night and dinner?
> 
> Which building?
> 
> Cheers


The conference and club night will be held at University House. It's a beautiful example of 50s architecture, a little bit away from the main university. We'll be in the throes of Spring and barring another El nino, it will be spectacularly lush, green and shady.





Sorry. I may have gotten carried away there. Did I mention there will be lots of beer?

The gala awards dinner will be held in the atrium foyer space of the National Museum of Australia. The huge room boasts wide views of Lake Burley Griffin, plenty of space to move about, as well as some very interesting items from the gallery's permanent collection on display.






We've got a few other venues in the mix. The nationals will be held offsite in a very exciting venue, and we're looking at doing a bit of a Canberra beer pilgrimage trip for all those who stick their hands up to judge and steward...but we're not ready to blow all our powder just yet!


----------



## Parks (13/5/14)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> We've got a few other venues in the mix. The nationals will be held offsite in a very exciting venue, and we're looking at doing a bit of a Canberra beer pilgrimage trip for all those who stick their hands up to judge and steward...but we're not ready to blow all our powder just yet!


I'm guessing people are starting to think about their accommodation options and getting somewhere that best suits all the venues.


----------



## Kodos (13/5/14)

Great job getting the national museum guys!

That's a stunning spot. I'm not sure who's doing the catering there since Axis closed, but I've never had a bad meal there.


----------



## Mardoo (13/5/14)

WOW! Well done. I'll be there in spirit only, unfortunately, so if you see a spirit passed out next to that lily pond can you send him my way?


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (13/5/14)

Parks said:


> I'm guessing people are starting to think about their accommodation options and getting somewhere that best suits all the venues.


We've got a good number of rooms reserved with official conference sponsors. Details will be announced with tickets.

That said, you really won't go wrong with any accomodation in Canberra City to be in ~20 minutes walking distance from nats, the conference, and the dinner.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (15/5/14)

This sounds great, I'm definitely in on this!


----------



## Siborg (15/5/14)

when are tickets available?


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (15/5/14)

Siborg said:


> when are tickets available?


First week of July. If you sign up to our mailing list , you'll get alerted when tickets go on sale.


----------



## Siborg (15/5/14)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> First week of July. If you sign up to our mailing list , you'll get alerted when tickets go on sale.


Done


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (1/7/14)

So just in case you've been living under an electronic rock this morning, I'd better let you know that tickets are now on sale.

It's been a hectic half year here at ANHC, but we feel this year's conference is going to be really special. So step up and secure your tickets now at early bird pricing, plus the exclusive chance to win a 7 Gallon stainless steel chronical fermenter, courtesy of our sponsor New Era Brewing - $500 value!

Any specific questions, hit up [email protected], but if you have something more general that you think others would benefit from, by all means reply here.

https://vimeo.com/99498423


----------



## Parks (1/7/14)

Tickets and merch purchased - can't wait!


----------



## MattyFin (1/7/14)

Whoop! Ticket purchased, cant wait for this one!


----------



## biggo (1/7/14)

Full Conf Ticket Purchase  looking forward to another anhc


----------



## Wolfman (1/7/14)

When does the early bird price finish?


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (1/7/14)

Wolfman said:


> When does the early bird price finish?


We're planning to run it till the end of August. If tickets start running thin or plans change, there will be more comms via the mailing lost ahead of time.


----------



## Parks (1/7/14)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> there will be more comms via the mailing *lost* ahead of time.


You shouldn't use AusPost


----------



## Crofty (2/7/14)

Paid for my ticket today (full package + extras). Like the way it asks for your AHB name.

Who else is planning to go? Anyone else signing up for the mystery tour?


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (4/7/14)

Crofty said:


> Paid for my ticket today (full package + extras). Like the way it asks for your AHB name.
> 
> Who else is planning to go? Anyone else signing up for the mystery tour?


About 20 people on the MMT so far. [emoji129][emoji127][emoji129][emoji127][emoji129][emoji127][emoji129][emoji127][emoji129][emoji127]


----------



## Cortez The Killer (4/7/14)

Have full package and am down for the MMT :beerbang:


----------



## Crofty (4/7/14)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> About 20 people on the MMT so far. [emoji129][emoji127][emoji129][emoji127][emoji129][emoji127][emoji129][emoji127][emoji129][emoji127]



sweet! Be good to meet a bunch of you guys in person.


----------



## biggo (9/7/14)

Mr. No-Tip am I on the MMT I cannot remember adding it to the checkout?


----------



## HBHB (25/8/14)

All booked and paid for . Bags packed, are we there yet? :beer:
Martin


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (8/9/14)

Things are reaching fever pitch here in Canberra - we've still got a few surprises up our sleeves for you.

If you're planning on getting a Full Package ticket, think quick - our tasty seven beer, four course Gala Dinner is close to reaching capacity, and with that goes the last of the full packages.

Merchandise presales will also end this week. We'll have a limited number of shirts and glasses for ad-hoc purchase at the conference, but the price is much nicer if you pre-order.

As before, please post any questions here or to [email protected] and we'll get back to you as soon as possible.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (16/9/14)

Any ticket holders still to get a hotel sorted? Many of our deals end this week: http://anhc.com.au/index.php/program/accomodation-options


----------



## Brew Matt (26/9/14)

On the subject of accommodation, would be interested to hear where others are staying during the conference in Canberra.

University House seems to be pretty convenient, and reasonably economical if 2 are sharing a basic twin room.

The YHA would obviously be the cheapest with a short walk involved - minimum 4 share required.

Wondering if anyone is looking to split accommodation, or has a free bed (free as in available, as willing to cover costs).

Likewise if anyone has not made arrangements as yet, and looking to reduce accommodation cost, please PM me.


----------



## Forever Wort (26/9/14)

The YHA is not half bad, for anyone tempted to scrounge. I stayed there for a week when I first moved to Canberra at the end of 2011 and by chance my dorm was filled with other people in a similar position to me (working in Canberra and in the process of leasing). It was a good atmosphere and very different to most hostels I've stayed at both in Australia and overseas.


----------



## Kodos (26/9/14)

The YHA is also above one of Canberra's best craft beer haunts, The Transit Bar, which I've heard is having a Feral Brewing Company tap takeover during the conference.

Could be dangerously good.


----------



## Forever Wort (26/9/14)

Haha, when I was living in Canberra the Transit Bar was _definitely _not considered a "craft beer haunt" !!!


----------



## Crofty (1/10/14)

Just over two weeks guys. Getting excited for my first conference


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (1/10/14)

Forever Wort said:


> Haha, when I was living in Canberra the Transit Bar was _definitely _not considered a "craft beer haunt" !!!


Indeed, but prepare to have your low expectations raised up like a craft beer jesus...


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (1/10/14)

Crofty said:


> Just over two weeks guys. Getting excited for my first conference


Two weeks left, and just one to get your tickets... Still a few conference and club night seats available...


----------



## Crofty (1/10/14)

What do you reckon guys, Should we start a roll call thread for all those heading to the conference?


----------



## Brew Matt (1/10/14)

So, does everyone have their accommodation sorted?


----------



## Josh (6/10/14)

Brew Matt said:


> So, does everyone have their accommodation sorted?


I got a dorm bed (4-bed dorm) at the YHA. Feel free to PM me and we might be able to get into the same dorm.

I posted a thread along those lines, but received no feedback.


----------



## keifer33 (6/10/14)

Cant believe it is less than 2 weeks. It seemed so far away for so long and its almost here.

It will be great to meet up with brewers from the East Coast. We have a small contingency venturing over from the West ( around 7 of us).


----------



## Yob (6/10/14)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> Two weeks left, and just one to get your tickets... Still a few conference and club night seats available...


whats the numbers like on attendees this year?


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (6/10/14)

Yob said:


> whats the numbers like on attendees this year?


Magical Mystery tour has about 80 peeps. The dinner is sold out at 230. There will be over 250 at the conference and club night...final numbers will depend on how many are wishing and waiting ahead of tickets closing later this week...


----------



## Kodos (17/10/14)

Barring any technical glitches, the results will be tweeted tonight during the presentation. I *think* the presentation is from about 9pm.

Follow @anhcfour, or keep an eye on the hashtags #anhcfour and/or #aabc2014

Should be a great night!


----------



## HBHB (20/10/14)

I think it's safe to say everyone had a fantastic time @ ANHC Four - and if you didn't, it was your own fault.

Kudos to everyone involved in pulling off a massive logistical challenge and bringing together brewers from every state along with a great range of speakers. It was a mighty effort from the good gentlemen and ladies of the Canberra Brewers.

Top stuff & congratulations to all involved.


----------



## AntonW (20/10/14)

Big thanks to the organising committee for an absolutely world class event.


----------



## Black n Tan (20/10/14)

It was just a fabulous few days. Congrats to all those involved in organising the event and to the hosts Canberra Brewers, you rock. :beerbang: Two years just seems too long until the next one.


----------



## brouhaha (20/10/14)

Great work by everyone involved in organising the event, it was a bloody cracking weekend. I left Canberra all pumped up and more excited about brewing than ever! The free Braumeister was also a nice touch


----------



## Forever Wort (20/10/14)

Agreed. Great event. The Merri Mashers had fun!

Edit: Proof!


----------



## Brewtus (21/10/14)

Thanks for the comments, we had lots of fun doing it and everyone there was pumped and so friendly, it made it all worthwhile.


----------



## Snow (21/10/14)

Hey guys, did anyone manage to take down a copy of Brew Cult's Get Down American Brown recipe during Hendo's talk? Was thinking about brewing it this weekend.....

Cheers - Snow


----------



## brouhaha (21/10/14)

Snow said:


> Hey guys, did anyone manage to take down a copy of Brew Cult's Get Down American Brown recipe during Hendo's talk? Was thinking about brewing it this weekend.....


I think he said that it was going to be online somewhere. Not sure where though...


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (21/10/14)

All the audio and all/most pressos will be online as time allows. Might be a few weeks.


----------



## Kodos (21/10/14)

Snow said:


> Hey guys, did anyone manage to take down a copy of Brew Cult's Get Down American Brown recipe during Hendo's talk? Was thinking about brewing it this weekend.....
> 
> Cheers - Snow





Mr. No-Tip said:


> All the audio and all/most pressos will be online as time allows. Might be a few weeks.



Like Mr "Call me Champ" No-Tip says, it will take a while for us to get it all processed and put together.

But since you're keen to get into this one soon, I dug this out of the anhc file for you Snow:

Malt
Maris otter – 73%
Melanoidin – 8%
Caramunich II – 8%
Caramunich I – 5.5%
Chocolate – 5.5%
Hops
Bittering – magnum fwh 31ibu
Late – chinook, cascade, Centennial 3.9g/L total
Dry hop – chinook, cascade, Centennial 3.9g/L total
Yeast – wyeast 1056 American Ale 17C -> 20C
OG 1.056, FG 1.012, ABV 5.8%


----------



## Kodos (22/10/14)

Plenty of photos up from the conference now, including shots from club night, the awards presentations and the club night photobooth pics.

Check them out on the Canberra Brewers' Flickr page (more complete set of pics)

Or the ANHC Facebook page (this will likely be updated with the rest of the pics from Flickr soon).

We're still working on getting all the Powerpoint presentations, and some audio from the conference to upload to anhc.com.au - but it will probably take us a few weeks.


----------



## Wolfman (17/11/14)

Have you guys got a copy of John Blichman's presentation?


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (17/11/14)

Wolfman said:


> Have you guys got a copy of John Blichman's presentation?


Yep. We've been chasing up signoff to share, as well as time to convert to web friendly formats. This and most of the pressos should be up soon.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (19/11/14)

Exciting times! All the great #*anhcfour* presentations are ready for you!

http://anhc.com.au/index.php/latest-news/212-presentations

Audio should be in the pipeline soon...


----------



## Josh (17/12/14)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> Exciting times! All the great #*anhcfour* presentations are ready for you!
> 
> http://anhc.com.au/index.php/latest-news/212-presentations
> 
> Audio should be in the pipeline soon...


Presentations are great. Any updates on audio?


----------



## Kodos (17/12/14)

Josh said:


> Presentations are great. Any updates on audio?


Getting there, hopefully I'll have at least a few of them up before Christmas. 

Apologies for the delay - the conference centre couldn't/wouldn't let us plug our recorder straight into the PA, so it was all recorded via ambient microphones. For the talks where the presenter stayed at the lectern it's OK - but anything with the wireless mics is suffering from pretty bad echo.

I'm testing a few things to see if I can improve it, but otherwise I might just get what I've got uploaded, and if I can fix it further I'll update it later.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (24/12/14)

Cross posted from our mailout:

We're still a few days from Christmas, but the SantANHClaus has arrived early...OK that's probably the worst one yet...​​
Three Wise Men...
The cavernous halls of University House have been proving an echoing challenge for our team, but we're pleased to publish three of the conference recordings for you now, with the rest coming in the new year:​
Let's Get Funky - Vinnie Cilurzo
There's Something About Malty - Caleb DeFrees
Water Water Everywhere - Peter Aldred
 The ghost of ANHC past...
Brewsnews sent Matt Chapman to cover the conference. If you forgot all the fantastic things that happened, check out his review of the Magical Mystery Tour and the main event.​​​And that's it from us at ANHC HQ. Have a safe, and a brewey break, and brew strong in 2015! I'm off to write some last minute brewing themed christmas cracker jokes...I am thinking something about reinbeer...​


----------

